# ILLNESES IN COTTONTAILS REPLY FAST



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

I was told the other day bye my parents that you cant eat the rabbits where i live i live in california about two hours from l.a. they said they have the boubonic plaig and i will get sick and my stomach and rectum will melt and i will have to use a bag to urinate (sounds like a science fiction movie to me) but i whould like to know if i got filled full of crap or if this is true please respond in a hurry


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

hmm some how the rabbits got a 600 year old disease. cotten tails are usually perfectly fine to eat. jack rabbits can carry disease so u might want to watch them.


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah i know that but does aneybody know of disease in california in cottontail rabbits?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Your parents are a little paranoid (not in a bad way) and probably just don't want you eating wild animals, and rightfully so, in this case. The Bubonic Plague is not transmitted by animals, but by a specific type of flea, and there _have_ been reported cases of the Plague out there in California, so you should be careful. You might even want to contact your Conservation Ranger and find out if there have been any reported cases in your area, and if not, then where, so you can identify your potential for risk.

As for the other diseases,

_All_ rabbits _can_ carry disease, as can most any other living creature, but it's very easily spotted if you pay attention. Before you shoot, make sure they aren't acting strangely, and if possible, look at them through a scope or pair of binoculars and make sure the fur on their back is clean and smooth. If you see big black growths on their backs, those are warbles, and they are a type of parasite. It's not usually recommended to eat rabbits that have them.

Also, you'll want to wear rubber or latex gloves when you clean them, to avoid possible exposure to tularemia, a more well-known rabbit disease.

Listen to your parents. They're just trying to protect you. But, the plague _is_ treatable, and doesn't do that much damage if caught early enough.

(Mind you, I'm not trying to show up your parents, but it is better for you to know the truth about this, since it allows you to think about the subject rather than totally avoid it out of fear. If your parents are uncomfortable allowing you to eat wild rabbits, then that's their call, but it would be better all around if you guys found out together about the diease from your local hospital or health center, and your area's conservation ranger.)


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

im not allowd to shoot them aney more because my brother wounded one and it got away so ill just waigt to eat them and hunt them and stuff but thanks for you're input


----------

